# Wall Mount LCD on Brick - How To Hide Wires



## bilug

Chip out a line of mortar - put the wires in - add mortar to fill in the brick - paint.

Have fun


----------



## hellohello

bilug said:


> Chip out a line of mortar - put the wires in - add mortar to fill in the brick - paint.
> 
> Have fun


Nice tip, is this common practice?


----------



## bilug

I have no idea. I've never tried to run wires along brick before. 
It's the first idea that came to mind. Hopefully someone who has tackled a project like this will reply.


----------



## Chokingdogs

Being on brick makes things challenging. Cant say I agree with the above, mortaring in your wires....I would prefer a less, shall we say, permanent solution? lol

IMO you wont be able to hide wires, only make them less noticeable. Big box stores, all of them, have wire management conduit. Some are small and could only run say one speaker wire, to others that can handle multiple wires of differing types. There's even styles that match say baseboard, chair rail, and casing trim.

Short of doing something really creative....by that I mean demoing into your brick to make a channel, you could use one of what I mentioned. Can run across the brick, flush with the mantle top, then make a 90* and go up to the TV. Paint it same color as the bricks and it will be pretty unobtrusive.


----------



## PaulBob

That brick structure is probably completely hollow.. You could probably just drill a 1/2 inch hole right through it and feed the wires that way.. You'd just need to find an exit for the wires.. 

In my home, the exit would be the floor and into the basement.. or go up into the attic if its a ranch style home.

I'm not sure what kind of fireplace you have or if it dissipates any thermal energy to that brick, but I would venture a guess to say it doesn't.


----------



## hellohello

Chokingdogs said:


> Being on brick makes things challenging. Cant say I agree with the above, mortaring in your wires....I would prefer a less, shall we say, permanent solution? lol
> 
> IMO you wont be able to hide wires, only make them less noticeable. Big box stores, all of them, have wire management conduit. Some are small and could only run say one speaker wire, to others that can handle multiple wires of differing types. There's even styles that match say baseboard, chair rail, and casing trim.
> 
> Short of doing something really creative....by that I mean demoing into your brick to make a channel, you could use one of what I mentioned. Can run across the brick, flush with the mantle top, then make a 90* and go up to the TV. Paint it same color as the bricks and it will be pretty unobtrusive.


I think this is what I will end up doing. It's the least expensive, simplest, and least permanent solution, and it will do a fine job of concealing or disguising any wires.


----------



## NickTheGreat

hellohello said:


> I think this is what I will end up doing. It's the least expensive, simplest, and least permanent solution, and it will do a fine job of concealing or disguising any wires.


Any of the wiremold type products will work. It won't 100% conceal what you're doing, but you don't want to commit to cutting, is a good option


----------



## ktkelly

There's a variety of ways to do this.

1. If that's a prefab fireplace, then you can just remove a brick for access behind the facade, and route the wires to where you want.

2. If that's a masonry fireplace, you can always remove the existing mantle, and replace it with a new hollow mantle with hollow columns down each side.

3. If that's a masonry fireplace on an outside wall, you can actually drill on an angle, to the outside, and run some conduit for the wiring to the outside and back in.


Number two is my preference, as it's a simple woodworking project, that can always be removed if need be.


Wire mold, in my opinion, will always look like some amateur did the installation. It's a cheap, and ugly solution...


----------

